# Elmo from my mother in law



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Elmo from my mother in law went to the hairdresser.
I made some pictures. ( not my husband )
Last picture is one with Hiro.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Elmo's colors! His red is really beautiful, almost gold.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful boys.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! They did a very nice job on Elmo.

You have a fabulous camera! Love all your pics.
Hiro of course, is gorgeous!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Elmo has such beautiful coloring. I wonder if Bailey will lighten up like that as he grows up. Hard to tell yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am in love with Elmo! He is very striking,just like Hiro! Great pictures!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are the most precious pics ever!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a beautiful Hav! The two of them side by side look stunning. Great photos, Ans!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Elmo is very handsome and Hiro is darling like always!

Amanda


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

And More from today (made by Hans)

Elmo



























Elmo & Hiro













































mUch more on...
http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/HiroUndElmo080508


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

STUNNING phototography, ANS!! Elmo and Hiro are just awesome beauties!:biggrin1:

What kind of camera are you using??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

These latest pictures are just fantastic!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Those are some beautiful boys! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Love them!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The wild hair photos are fantastic. I adore your photos and Elmo's colors are to die for. Hiro is of course, fabulous. Thanks for sharing such great shots.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW again!!! Elmo looks like Katie's Heidi ! Beautiful colors.


----------

